# 1930's VITASCOPE 16mm Hand Crank Movie Camera



## dale1948 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone here have actual experience with this camera?

All comments appreciated. 

I just purchased one off ebay and it's in the mail now.

Can I use the daul 8mm (16mm perforated on both sides) in this camera or do I have to use 2R regular 16mm film?

I only want to use it to shoot novelty B&W movie shorts. What film do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## compur (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm not really much of a cinematographer but ...

I would think the camera needs 2R film but I would wait until you check it before buying the film to be sure.

I don't know about using Double 8. It isn't exactly the same as 16mm. It has twice as many perforations for one thing.


----------



## dale1948 (Apr 4, 2016)

compur said:


> I'm not really much of a cinematographer but ...
> 
> I would think the camera needs 2R film but I would wait until you check it before buying the film to be sure.
> 
> I don't know about using Double 8. It isn't exactly he same as 16mm. It has twice as many perforations for one thing.



Thanks for the reply.
I had wondered about the perforations on the double 8.

I think I remember someone saying they make a perforation tool to convert modern 16mm into 2R. I have lots of film but none of it is 2R.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2016)

Too cool.  Now all you one of these to complete the set.


----------

